# Teaching tiel not to chew cords



## Lusciousdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

I work on the computer from home. I got my tiel to be a companion while I work on the computer. He won't leave the cords alone and is obsessed with them. I try redirecting him and moving him from them. I moved all nonessential cords out of the way. But some I need out, like the cord to my Wacom tablet. I had to put him away this morning because he wouldn't stop trying to chew that one. Is there a way to teach him not to do that? Like something to do to him each time he chews it? I don't know what corrections are used with birds and really I don't want him to not like me. But I want him out of his cage during the day and I'm sure he does too. Could I maybe wrap the cords with something so he could chew on it? Or better yet, wrap the cord in something he doesn't like so he won't want to chew it. Thanks!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the same problem with Luna, I just put her back on the top of her cage when she starts being naughty, I have no idea what to do about her nibbling problem.. good luck, I'll be checking back to see if anyone has any advice to give


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't really think you can teach them. Tiels aren't like dogs; they don't really have the desire to please you and learn specific commands with nearly the accuracy of other animals. They're just too independent. The best you can do is prevent the chewing. There are some bitter apple products that are safe for birds you could try. I basically had to spray down all the baseboards in the bird room after my guys figured out they were fun to chew. Cord protectors also might be a good option, or putting the tiel on a play gym while you work.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if they make a product kind of like that nail polish that tastes bad so people dont chew on nails...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a rabbit who chews any and every cord she can find. I put cord protector on all my cords so that she can't get to them. It would probably be the easiest way to deal with the problem so you and your bird stay safe and happy. I got a huge roll of cord protector on amazon that was enough to do all the cords in my house with leftover tubing. It was about $25.00 and well worth it for the peace of mind. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lusciousdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will try the nasty taste spray and cord protectors.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

That sounds like a great price for the protectors, I'll check it out! Thanks


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I tried the spray stuff, and Clyde just bit the cord, shook his head, and went back at it, bad taste be damned. So be aware that the spray doesn't work with a really determined bird. sounds like cord protectors are your best bet


----------



## Laura Elrod (Dec 3, 2011)

mine goes after the wheel of my mouse and is crazy. i just say no and remove him . they love to bite everything! might be something for a vet to answer that is safe.


----------



## Sheldonsmom (Sep 11, 2011)

Sheldon just likes to pull the keys off the laptop thankfully they *snap *ba*ck on if he gets to em. Ticks him off when I don't let him pull em off too bad


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My two KNOW that chewing cords is something I don't like, because I get angry at them, tell them no and put them in time out. However, this makes it more fun. Let's get mum mad. Let's jump onto the table and then run around trying to get to the leads before me - it's sooo much fun. what's this you say? no? what? this one? no? what about this one? hehe? no? this is fun! no? Aw, now you're giving me attention and not the computer... my little plan worked. Haha, you're funny mum. Nooo don't put me in time out! argghhh! Next time I must be faster... 

Yeah, they know exactly what they're doing the little gremlins. The best thing is to keep them away from anything you don't want destroyed. If they want to chew it, they will.


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Yeah, they know exactly what they're doing the little gremlins. The best thing is to keep them away from anything you don't want destroyed. If they want to chew it, they will.


Hahaha, oh man, this is so true! My only suggestion... Bluetooth. All my computer accessories are wireless


----------

